# Brand New Beekeeper



## wvnurse1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I am brand new to Beekeeping! My son and I went to a local short class this fall and joined the Marion County Beekeepers Association here in Fairmont, WV. We have been hooked every since the first class!

We have our hives (unassembled at this point..winter project), and out nucs ordered. We are both so excited to begin our adventure!

We have been scouting for locations...I have the perfect spot but it is about 200 feet from the septic system...my husband thinks this my be harmful to the bees (methane)...any ideas?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Define "septic system". If it's a tank with a drain field I would not worry at all. If it's a settling pond, my only worry is that the bees will like it...


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Just make sure to keep and read a copy of The Hive and the Honey published by Dadant. 

I like a spot that is sheltered from the wind, gets partial sun, and is positioned so that the early morning sun hits it.


----------



## wvnurse1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> Define "septic system". If it's a tank with a drain field I would not worry at all. If it's a settling pond, my only worry is that the bees will like it...


Our septic system is enclosed with a drain field. The only area of concern would be the vent pipes....I never thought of it but my husband brought it up. My thinking is it is far enough away that the bees would be safe....but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## wvnurse1 (Jan 13, 2016)

I will get that book...I do not have it. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The vents are irrelevant.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome, WVNurse! Sounds like you're starting out right ... taking a class and joining a local club and BeeSource.

Our bees are kept in Grant County. The hives are at one end of our septic drain field. They don't seem to mind at all. What they like is that it is nice and open and green.


----------



## wvnurse1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Phoebee said:


> Welcome, WVNurse! Sounds like you're starting out right ... taking a class and joining a local club and BeeSource.
> 
> Our bees are kept in Grant County. The hives are at one end of our septic drain field. They don't seem to mind at all. What they like is that it is nice and open and green.


This is great news! Thank you


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome
The Marion county beekeepers are a great group of people, go to their meetings, they will help you every way they can, I am about 2 hours south, Mark


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I cannot imagine a scenerio where it would harm your bees. 
Welcome from SE Ohio.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Glad to hear it's a family project, both of you will build some great memories. Good luck with your new hobby.


----------

